# Unable to walk or use front legs



## ellie1138 (Mar 3, 2013)

On Sunday my pygmy had a slight limp on her front left leg. Yesterday she was very slow moving and seemed kind of stiff and weak in her front legs. I took her to the vet today and she is thinking it is a type of arthritis caused by a virus or bacteria. The vet gave her an injection of EAD, penicillin, LA200, and Banamine. I am giving her more penicillin, LA 200, and Banamine injections daily. At the vet's office today my goat was able to walk around a little bit but tonight she can't even stand. When she tries to stand she collapses onto her face and screams. She still has a great appetite and is eating as normal. It is so hard to watch her struggle! I'm calling the vet again, any other diseases/concerns I need to discuss with her? Thanks for your help!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would talk to him about Joint ill...Its not just a naval ill disease..

When my 3 year old Nubian buck got bit by a spider..he was sick..after a week or so he began limping on one leg..then all his legs became swollen...after ruling out CAE my vet said the infection settled in his joint destroying them...His joints cracked, grinded and popped every time he took a step.

per Tennessee meat goat


> Baytril 100 injectable is an excellent antibiotic with which to treat Joint Ill and is the *only* antibiotic that this writer has found that is strong enough to cure Joint Ill. This antibiotic kills organisms that other antibiotics don't affect. Baytril 100 usage is restricted in food animals in some locales. However, your vet can prescribe it.


I have read not to use both Penicillin and LA 200 together...

per: http://www.drugs.com/vet/liquamycin-la-200.html


> Since bacteriostatic drugs may interfere with the bactericidal action of penicillin, it is advisable to avoid giving Liquamycin LA-200 in conjunction with penicillin.


Best wishes..


----------



## ellie1138 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you! I called the vet this morning to report and she is getting in touch with another vet from Ohio State who specializes in goats. I don't think my Pygmy is going to make it. She can't even hold up her head. Now my other goat is starting to limp! I don't know what else to do!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Praying for you. What a scary thing to go through! I hope you get answers soon and your girls start improving!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

more than one doing the same thing is odd...means its more than likely environmental....What are their total symptoms..any rigidness, twitching, spasms??

Did you vet discuss Tetenus..??Although your doe would most likely be gone by now..here is a quote on symptoms


> The incubation period for tetanus can be from a few days to several months,but is usually ten (10) to twenty (20) days. Early symptoms include a rigid gait, mild bloat, and anxiety. Tetanus quickly progresses to the animal's being unable to open its mouth (hence the term "lockjaw"), a rigid extension of the legs (front legs extended forward and together, with back legs extended backwards and together in a rocking horse- like stance),excessive salivation, constipation, inability to stand, neck stiffness with the head pulled hard to one side and accompanying tail and ear rigidity, and seizures. It is not a pretty sight. Once the goat is down and can't get up, death occurs quickly (usually within 36 hours or less).


----------



## ellie1138 (Mar 3, 2013)

The OSU vet is thinking it is CAE from the verbal reports, but we didn't take them to him for a physical exam, my hometown vet is just passing on what she sees. There are no other symptoms other than weak and limp front legs. She has been grinding her teeth, but no heat from her legs, they aren't rigid or stiff or any other things that could help solve the mystery. The Pygmy is now able to hold her head up and is calling to us when we are outside- fingers crossed that she is actually improving. She attempted to get up to see us when we went into the barn, but her front legs can't support any weight. The other one just has a slight limp that I probably wouldn't even have noticed if I wasn't watching everyone like a hawk. I'm hopeful that we've caught it soon enough with him! Thanks for all your support and advice!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

grinding teeth is gut pain..... I would treat for that as well...
C D Antitoxin (20 cc for 80# goat) or 
Milk of magnesia if you don't have it...15 cc per 60#
WIth all the antibiotics in her she needs Probios as well to restore her flora...
fortified B complex is a great support vitamin..and has a good amount of Thiamine in it

best wishes for a quick recovery


----------

